# Vaan Konrad



## Drum2000

There's a person on a certain famous international auction site that seems to have a line on these. He's sold nearly 3000 and has 100% feedback. They look very sophisticated but he's churning them out at around Â£70 each new. Does anyone own one or know more about them? I know that there are some Vostoks that are bulletproof but all that glitters, etcetera. What say you?


----------



## Walnuts

I bumped a thread on them the other day here

To add to that, I also asked a question about them on another forum and got this answer



> Bit of a tricky one this as I don't want to sound as though I'm dismissing it because it's relatively cheap. The problem with that watch is that whilst it's obviously a comparatively cheap watch, it takes styling cues from several expensive brands (IWC, Patek, Lange etc) - which is fine up to a point; there are few really original designs. The real problem for me is the open heart (where you can see the balance wheel moving) which is probably going to do not much more than attract attention to the watch which is not necessarily what you'd want.
> 
> There's also the thing about it being Chinese. Again, it's not always a problem (lots of big brands make various bits and bobs in China on the sly) but this is probably not going to have the level of fit, finish, quality control etc that you might hope for - if it'd be your only watch, I'd think about it carefully, and wouldn't dream of taking it anywhere near water.
> 
> If that's 80 quid, I'd personally try to add another 40 or so to that, and look for something from Seiko - 120 should get a diver, or if you want something more dressy than sporty, 70 will get you a Seiko 5. If you'd be happy with a quartz, maybe something like a G10 military style watch - great quality for around a ton, get a couple of straps and you're sorted for work or going out. Timefactors do a good version - review here
> 
> Edited to add that if you like the other one, you may as well get it - I'm sure it'll work and it's not completely unattractive, just don't expect it to last years and don't let it get anywhere near water.


----------

